# Sudden aggression in previously gentle dog



## macsowner (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi There everyone

We have had a lovely few months with little Mac (our collie cross rescue dog) with no problems but now I need a little help.

We have been away on holiday for a week and Mac was looked after by my sister at her house (which he knows well) during the night, and by a family friend who is doing work for us at our house, during the day. He apparently appeared sad sometimes and when we returned he was overjoyed to see us. But since then he has started to get unusually and unpredictably aggressive every know and then. When before I could get really close to him, now if he catches my direct eye and I look straight into his face, he growls and bares his teeth. He has started to do it to my sons as well. It is a little worrying. He has also been rubbing himself along the ground and diving at his hind quarters. Is this painful anal glands? and is he growling as he is in pain? If so why would he growl when I look at him and not when I touch his hind quarters. Or is he upset with us for leaving him? and making his displeasure known. 

One very puzzled Macsowner


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

macsowner said:


> Hi There everyone
> 
> We have had a lovely few months with little Mac (our collie cross rescue dog) with no problems but now I need a little help.
> 
> ...


Scooting rubbing their bottoms along the floor and worrying at their back ends are usually a sign of blocked anal glands, they should express naturally when defeacating, and a lot of dogs go their whole lives without problems. Some however they can get blocked, they can also get impacted, infected and abcesses can even form. Dogs in pain and discomfort can become reactive and even agressive, so as he is exhibiting physical signs somethings up, and possibly painful, first off I would get him to the vets. The vet is going to need to express them manually hopefully he will be able to do it there and then, but if they are sometimes really impacted or infected sometimes its too painful so he could even have to go in and have it done.

As he is part collie too though they can be very sensitive to things and changes in their routine can also upset them and make them anxious, there could be an element of that too, that while you were away he did get himself stressed out. I would get his anal glands sorted and a vet check, with that done and once he settles back into routine then he may settle again. Also if you have had fireworks there plus he has been out of his routine that may have made him even more stressed.


----------



## macsowner (Feb 17, 2012)

Thank you very much Sled Dog, I will book him a vets appointment tomorrow to have him checked out.

Macsowner

PS. It's not fireworks as we were careful to keep him indoors and away from any bangs, not that we have had many round here! Too wet !


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

macsowner said:


> Thank you very much Sled Dog, I will book him a vets appointment tomorrow to have him checked out.
> 
> Macsowner
> 
> PS. It's not fireworks as we were careful to keep him indoors and away from any bangs, not that we have had many round here! Too wet !


If they can still hear any bangs though even inside it can still unerve them,
sont forget their hearing is more accute then ours is.


----------



## macsowner (Feb 17, 2012)

Read and understood, thank goodness it only happens once a year !
M


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

macsowner said:


> Read and understood, thank goodness it only happens once a year !
> M


We have had it this week end, last week end and all the days inbetween although weekends were the worse, no doubt it will be this weekend too, as they tend to buy ones up cheap after 5th, I noticed Saninsburys had loads left still and the counter was still there.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

How old is Mac and how long has he been with you?


----------



## macsowner (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi Twiggy

He is now approximately 18mnths and has been with us since February, last week was the first time we have been away from him. As he is a rescue dog I couldn't possibly have put him into kennels - that would have been too traumatic for him, so I thought the combination of staying with my sister's family and their dog who he knows well, and being with the family friend at our house was the best option. Places and people that were familiar to him rather than something strange.

M


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

macsowner said:


> Hi Twiggy
> 
> He is now approximately 18mnths and has been with us since February, last week was the first time we have been away from him. As he is a rescue dog I couldn't possibly have put him into kennels - that would have been too traumatic for him, so I thought the combination of staying with my sister's family and their dog who he knows well, and being with the family friend at our house was the best option. Places and people that were familiar to him rather than something strange.
> 
> M


Well obviously the first port of call is your vet to make sure he's not in pain.

I take it that this behaviour has started since you came home from holiday?

Was there any growling whilst he was at your sister's or staying in his own home with your friend, because I would suspect something has happened to upset him?


----------

